# Foresight Linux Users?



## Kiran.dks (Apr 30, 2007)

*wiki.foresightlinux.com/confluence/download/userResources/logo

Any Foresight Linux users here running it on a on-board Graphics card based PC? 
Are you able to run it without any issues?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 30, 2007)

what onboard graphics card is that? Intel and nvidia will work without a hitch. ati may cause a bit of problem.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 30, 2007)

Mine is Intel GMA 950. The other configurations is at my signature. This will work out right?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 30, 2007)

Dunno about wi-fi, if it's an atheros chipset it may even work out of the box, otherwise you may have to work around a bit with it. I don't think that cam will work but I am not so sure. Graphics shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks mate. I will check out the make later when I use my lappy. Searching around, I got this piece of info about Wi-Fi in Foresight Linux.



> Foresight Linux comes with Network Manager installed by default.  Installing wireless drivers is outside the scope of this guide, but Foresight Linux does come with Intel's binary drivers included by default, madwifi for Atheros cards, and ndiswrapper for wireless cards with Windows only drivers.
> Assuming your wireless card is working, double click the Network Manager icon in the upper right corner of your panel.  Choose the name of the wireless newtork you wish to connect to, and enter the WEP key if necessary.  Network Manager will then automatically connect, and re-connect at reboot in the future.
> Note: NetworkManager only works with IP addresses acquired with DHCP, and does not work with static IP addresses at this time.



So I guess it should work out....

I too have no clue about webcam. I will check it after installation. I think it might need some drivers download to configure in foresight.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 3, 2007)

Finally, I have installed GNOME on Foresight Distro. I didn't face any problems till now. Installation went on smooth. I have installed it in a extended partition of 10GB with a swap partition of 500MB. 

Firefox Browser came in-built in package. But I am not able to configure internet connection thr' GPRS mobile. I need to get Bluetooth Drivers, Webcam driver and HP Quickplay shortcut drivers too.

Can anyone tell me how to cleartune text display? The text is not so pleasant looking. I want it like Windows XP clear-tuned.


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2007)

I used Foresight till some time back.left its use bcoz of the no of bugs-infact till recently they dont have rp-pppoe working!i only submitted bug checked and now fixed,also there are few ppl who uses Foresight or rpath I think.
BTW conary is a good package manager.
GNOME looks gr8 in Foresight that's true.just one click enable compiz and more.

U need anti-aliasing enabled for fonts looking good.check menu>System>preferences>fonts.
even they got M$ fonts installed by default isnt?
btw Y dont u try Debian or Ubuntu?  jus a recommendation


----------



## mediator (May 3, 2007)

For gprs connection!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49394


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 3, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> I used Foresight till some time back.left its use bcoz of the no of bugs-infact till recently they dont have rp-pppoe working!i only submitted bug checked and now fixed,also there are few ppl who uses Foresight or rpath I think.
> BTW conary is a good package manager.
> GNOME looks gr8 in Foresight that's true.just one click enable compiz and more.
> 
> ...



Ya, I know that the user base is less, but I just searched about it's reviews and evolution. I am satisfied with it due to following reasons:
- Foresight is official distro for GNOME (Just a psychological effect!)
- The packager comes fully packed with all accessories like Media Player, Bluetooth File Transfer, Wi-Fi, and loads of themes and stuff. I connected my SE 750i and it instantly recognised it. I was able to play 3gp videos and Mp3 songs (from my mobile) without a hitch. 

Anyways, it's too early to comment anything on it. I have not explored it much. Will post if I find major flaws...
As of now..I am happy and in no mood to change the distro. 



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> For gprs connection!
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49394


 
Thanks! Will check it out...


----------



## freebird (May 3, 2007)

^Yeah.GNOME with Foresight will be gr8.Foresight is the distro which releases in sync with each release of GNOME DE.there rpath appliance thing will let u make a custom distro.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 4, 2007)

I am not able to configure bluetooth to connect to my mobile for accessing GPRS. However I can send & receive files between mobile & PC via bluetooth. Can anyone give me easiest way to connect to Mobile via bluetooth. I can find a  loader which asks for "inf" files. But I am not sure where to get it from.


----------



## mediator (May 4, 2007)

check this also
*www.integrasoftware.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=84&Itemid=28
*thevoyager.za.net/?q=node/3
*www.howtoforge.com/linux_internet_access_gprs_edge_via_bluetooth_gsm_phone
*www.pcquest.com/content/linux/2004/104050807.asp


----------



## mehulved (May 4, 2007)

At what step does it get stuck? Maybe there are a couple of differences between nokia phones and SE phones. But, I am sure there are various how-to's available for SE phones and if I remember right there are a few on K750i too. Please google for it.


----------



## praka123 (May 4, 2007)

it is difficult for a new user to start using conary pkg manager (CLI support only) to install packages.the steps includes going to rpath's site and search till morning to night the correct app u want adding it to conary;installing it Ufff!
Foresight Linux is a showcase Linux for GNOME latest releases.It is made "Unbreakable" I mean u cant easily install packages with a GUI.
My humble and simple suggestion is to get urself Xubuntu(low on resources,yet very nice gui,esp latest release) or Ubuntu.
Otherwise go for Suse or Mandriva.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 6, 2007)

Mediator, thanks for the links. 

Mehul, I am not able to edit the hcid.conf file in etc/bluetooth. Y'day I was able to do it. But not today. I am opening it as a administrator from the right-click context menu. I get the following error message. 

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/Miscellaneous/ScreenshotCustom.png

Prakash, I will consider you suggestion. But let me just use this installation for few days and get the feel.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ok... finally I got it solved by playing around with Admin rights and changing User and Root password. Now I could edit it without problems.

I configured all the files to connect to GPRS mobile via bluetooth.
Now upon dialing #wvdial GPRS, I get the error message as:
"Sorry, No modem was detected".
I checked /dev/...folder and couldn't see modem folder. From where can I get this modem settings?

Finally I got it working by doing some work arounds.
But there is one problem. I am not able to pair the mobile with PC. 
This is the edited content of *hcid.conf*:


```
#
# HCI daemon configuration file.
#

# HCId options
options {
	# Automatically initialize new devices
	autoinit yes;

	# Security Manager mode
	#   none - Security manager disabled
	#   auto - Use local PIN for incoming connections
	#   user - Always ask user for a PIN
	#
	security user;

	# Pairing mode
	#   none  - Pairing disabled
	#   multi - Allow pairing with already paired devices
	#   once  - Pair once and deny successive attempts
	pairing multi;

	# Default PIN code for incoming connections
	passkey "BlueZ";
}

# Default settings for HCI devices
device {
	# Local device name
	#   %d - device id
	#   %h - host name
	name "BlueZ(%d)";

	# Local device class
	class 0x3e0100;

	# Default packet type
	#pkt_type DH1,DM1,HV1;

	# Inquiry and Page scan
	iscan enable; pscan enable;

	# Default link mode
	#   none   - no specific policy 
	#   accept - always accept incoming connections
	#   master - become master on incoming connections,
	#            deny role switch on outgoing connections
	lm accept;

	# Default link policy
	#   none    - no specific policy
	#   rswitch - allow role switch
	#   hold    - allow hold mode
	#   sniff   - allow sniff mode
	#   park    - allow park mode
	lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;
}
```


And this is the content of *rfcomm.conf:*


```
#
# RFCOMM configuration file.
#

rfcomm0 {
#	# Automatically bind the device at startup
	bind no;
#
#	# Bluetooth address of the device
	device 00:12:EE:05:CB:1C;
#	11:22:33:44:55:66;
#
#	# RFCOMM channel for the connection
	channel	1;
#
#	# Description of the connection
	comment "Example Bluetooth device";
}
```


*This is the BT address scan details:*


```
[root@localhost ~]# hcitool scan
Scanning ...
        [B]00:12:EE:05:CB:1C[/B]       Kiran RKK
```

When I connect to the bluetooth address, I get the connection in mobile. It asks me whether to add the device. I clicked yes. Then it asks for PIN code. It refuses '1234'. I also tried adding the same code i use in Windows XP. It also is refused.

*Here is the error:*


```
[root@localhost ~]# rfcomm connect  00:12:EE:05:CB:1C
Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Connection refused
```

There is no bluepin file in */usr/local/bin/bluepin file*

Can anyone help me pairing the device?

One more thing I would like to add up is, after I do all these things my Windows XP again asks for pairing. I enter the code and the mobile gets paired. I understand that pass code for pairing is stored in BT software and not OS, So I guess something is overriding the pass code in Linux due to which I have to again pair in Windows too.


----------



## mehulved (May 6, 2007)

add this line 
pin helper /etc/bluetooth/pinhelper;
in hcid options in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
Comment out the following like as I've shown(by adding # before it)
#passkey "BlueZ";
pin is stored in /etc/bluetooth/pin file so check if it is 1234.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 6, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> add this line
> pin helper /etc/bluetooth/pinhelper;
> in hcid options in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
> Comment out the following like as I've shown(by adding # before it)
> ...



I will comment out the line passkey "BlueZ"; as you said. But...
Mehul, there is no pinhelper or such kind of file in "Bluetooth". All I can see in root log-in is hcid.conf and rfcomm.conf only.

Now having said that...how could the lines pin helper /etc/bluetooth/pinhelper; work?


----------



## mehulved (May 6, 2007)

OK I just checked, pin-helper is just a shell script.
So, create a text file and name it as pin-helper and add the following content to it,

```
#!/bin/bash
echo -n "PIN:"
cat /etc/bluetooth/pin
```
Now save it. Open the /etc/bluetooth folder in natilus and right click on the file and click on properties, go to permisssions tab
Give read and execute permission for everyone and write permission, too, for root.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 6, 2007)

Mehul...can u plz come online in Skype?


----------



## mehulved (May 7, 2007)

Sorry I won't be coming online much these days. There's too much of studies. If I happen have some time I will try to come online on some IM.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 7, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> OK I just checked, pin-helper is just a shell script.
> So, create a text file and name it as pin-helper and add the following content to it,
> 
> ```
> ...



I have done it but problem still exists. Some how that stupid "BlueZ" code isn't leaving me. I think that is the culprit. And the biggest problem is after every time  I try dialing in Linux, I have to pair once again in Windows too!

Alright, I have decided to wipe out Foresight as of now and install some other popular distro. 
Now to uninstall Foresight, first thing to uninstall is GRUB from MBR. I don't have Windows XP installation CD becoz Windows XP came preinstalled in my lappy. 
Now to restore MBR, I am thinking of using Ultimate Boot CD for Windows. It has MBR FIX tool. I want to confirm from you whether it's safe to use it...

After I remove GRUB from MBR, I can format Linux partitions right away.


----------



## freebird (May 7, 2007)

USE Debian or Ubuntu


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 7, 2007)

Ok..I will go for Ubuntu. Downloading it now....

In meanwhile, did anybody uninstall GRUB using Ultimate Boot CD in a dual boot system (Windows XP)?


----------



## freebird (May 7, 2007)

the think is if grub exists now also and u can login to Windows,U can try something :
mbrfix:


> *Usage:*
> 
> MbrFix /drive <num> <command> { /yes } { /byte }
> *Requirements:*
> ...


 *www.sysint.no/Nedlasting/MbrFix.htm

Hmm...but u said ur gonna have Ubuntu soon.so  what's the soltn? u remove the grub from foresight and Ubuntu will install grub once its installed!.
if u r booting to Windows mostly,just have MBR with windows boot record.
meanwhile make a grub-cd/floppy.make in cmos bios floppy as 1st boot device,probe the grub floppy and it will boot u ubuntu.
^i posted this bcoz I think u mostly uses windowz na?

*www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Creating-a-GRUB-boot-floppy.html


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 7, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> the think is if grub exists now also and u can login to Windows,U can try something :
> mbrfix:
> *www.sysint.no/Nedlasting/MbrFix.htm
> 
> ...



So do mean to say that there will be no problem if I install Ubuntu directly *over* the partitions of foresight? Will Ubuntu remove the foresight option and retain Windows XP automatically? Thanks for the MBR fix tool.


----------



## freebird (May 7, 2007)

I though u r removing foresight right?then just format and use the same space else new logical partns is the way.Ubuntu Will install GRUB after installation is over.
I just tipped u reg grub can be a "carry-bag" option-grub floppy.ie when u boot ur using windows mbr and directly windows, no grub.but when u want to use ubuntu,just boot with grub-boot floppy or boot-cd.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 8, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> I though u r removing foresight right?then just format and use the same space else new logical partns is the way.Ubuntu Will install GRUB after installation is over.
> I just tipped u reg grub can be a "carry-bag" option-grub floppy.ie when u boot ur using windows mbr and directly windows, no grub.but when u want to use ubuntu,just boot with grub-boot floppy or boot-cd.



You are right. I am going to wipe out Foresight. But what I am saying is whether I can install Ubuntu without uninstalling foresight?...

*Present Situation:*

GRUB LOAD: Foresight (default boot after 6 sec)
                 Windows XP

*Desired Situation:*

GRUB LOAD: Ubuntu
                 Windows XP

1. So is there any need for me to uninstall Foresight and Grub and then install Ubuntu which will again install Grub

OR

2. Can I over-right Ubuntu on Foresight partition.

And ya, there is no need for me to boot grub using a CD, as I don't mind grub booting in HDD and giving me OS options.


----------



## mehulved (May 8, 2007)

Yes, you can overwrite the foresight linux partition by ubuntu during installation. Just that you will have to do manual partitioning. Use the same swap space and mount it as swap, then mount the partition on which foresight is installed as / and there should be some option where you can select format partition.
As to grub, just install grub on MBR during the installation of ubuntu.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 8, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Yes, you can overwrite the foresight linux partition by ubuntu during installation. Just that you will have to do manual partitioning. Use the same swap space and mount it as swap, then mount the partition on which foresight is installed as / and there should be some option where you can select format partition.
> As to grub, just install grub on MBR during the installation of ubuntu.



Will that wipe of Foresight entry in boot record OS options or will there be a dummy foresight entry?


----------



## mehulved (May 8, 2007)

there will be no trace of foresight if done properly.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 8, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> there will be no trace of foresight if done properly.



Oh ya...I remember now that while installing Linux, it asks for boot options to be included in GRUB. We can add or delete the OS options in GRUB. It was there in foresight. I guess it must be in Ubuntu too.


----------



## mediator (May 8, 2007)

If u r installing Linux just to experience it, then use Knoppix. Its gr8!

About ur desired situation , u must visit Feisty. Yea u have to do extra effort and some more installation work becoz they don't  provide u with proprietary stuff in the CD.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 8, 2007)

^^^ Dude, you are again putting me in dilemma. 300 distros to choose from! After some research, I filtered out Ubuntu, Open Suse and Mandriva.

Open Suse is resource hungry, hence no to it...
Mandriva is having great looks, but some propriety issues hence no...
Ubuntu- Most popular, hence big community... So decided this one.
Prakash suggested Kubuntu, but it is good distro for KDE. I am interested in GNOME, Ubuntu a good one for it.

Now you are recommending Knoppix...Lol! What are the advantages for this now?


----------



## mediator (May 8, 2007)

Knoppix is a debian based, "live CD" distro. It has almost everything u need. If u want to get a hang of linux before installing it, then its great. Before installing Ubuntu I had installed knoppix on my hardisk and found both almost the same. So its not a dilemma as I'm not suggesting to install it. Just download it and burn the iso in a CD and do a boot from CD. Thats it. If u like it then u can always install it on the hardisk.

So I also suggest u to use Ubuntu first coz its good for beginners, but u may use knoppix too. Its neither a burden nor causes dilemma. Knoppix is actually a very handy piece too if ur grub corrupts after installing windows. U can repair it straight from knoppix. So having a knoppix Live CD in ur collection is great and very helpful!


----------



## mehulved (May 8, 2007)

Just that Knoppix doesn't have that community support and documents that a distro like gentoo and ubuntu have. These things matter a lot to new users.
And well having a Knoppix live cd around is useful anyday even if you are never going to use linux again. It's the best recovery and diagonistic tool out there.
But, if you're gonna install it to hard disk, better go for ubuntu mainly for the reason it has a bigger community.


----------



## freebird (May 8, 2007)

for  GNOME,the best is Debian Desktop(myself using it),then Ubuntu with lot of customizations,Vida Linux(based on Gentoo),slackware with Dropline GNOME and many other GNOME support.
u can move from one debian distro to other (mostly) with Knoppix(in this u can install GNOME later),Debian,Ubuntu,Mepis,freespire etc..thats the beauty of apt and dpkg. 

My request is all Windows to Linux movers please go to *distrowatch.com and research which distro suits u.personally my answer is Debian(based) Though


----------



## mehulved (May 8, 2007)

Suggesting slackware to someone who won't be using CLI? I don't see how people could work in slackware without CLI. It will take an hour to do a job worth 5 mins


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 8, 2007)

Hmm..now debian! Please don't erupt another distro war here. I am gonna install Ubuntu and as mediator and mehul suggested, I will also have a live CD of Knoppix for diagnosis. 
As a matter of diagnosis has come up, I think Open Suse has greater Diagnosis tool. It's YaST diagnosis tool is very handy during MBR mess ups. Is there any such tool in Ubuntu or any other distro?


----------



## kalpik (May 8, 2007)

Go for ubuntu.. Yast usually messes things up..


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 9, 2007)

OK guys, finally Ubuntu installation done. It's really looking nice. I have successfully configured internet access to mobile GPRS using data cable. Built-in update manager is cool. Now it's in the process of downloading and installing 36 updates.


----------



## mediator (May 9, 2007)

Congrats. Now u can visit *gnomelook.org/ and do a makeover of ur desktop, login, beryl etc to ur heart's content, send it to Digit and win prizes for best desktop.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 9, 2007)

I have already downloaded good themes from Beryl - to make it as close to Vista as possible!


----------



## mediator (May 9, 2007)

"gdesklets" will also be needed then!


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 10, 2007)

I wanna try Kiba dock. But, prior to that, I wanna know, where does the minimized windows go? At present it will minimize to bottom panel.


----------

